# What is your favorite color for concealers?



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello everyone. I want to know what's your favorite concealers.


----------



## AmberP (Dec 1, 2020)

It is difficult to even say, as I have tried three or four brands, but Maybelline is my favorite. Because of the others, my skin was very dry. How about you? What are you watching while choosing? I know that a cheap one isn't always bad.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Dec 2, 2020)

AmberP said:


> It is difficult to even say, as I have tried three or four brands, but Maybelline is my favorite. Because of the others, my skin was very dry. How about you? What are you watching while choosing? I know that a cheap one isn't always bad.


I watch out for those concealers that helps cover up my eyebags. I would pick something along Ivory for my my skin.


----------



## SublimeSecrets (Dec 10, 2020)

BeverlyTazz said:


> Hello everyone. I want to know what's your favorite concealers.


NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer without a doubt


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Dec 12, 2020)

SublimeSecrets said:


> NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer without a doubt


I think this is one of the most popular choices out there. A lot of people I came across suggested this as well.


----------



## toupeemoor (Dec 15, 2020)

My favorites are NARS and Maybelline


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 15, 2021)

For cool to all weather I use Eve Pearl's Salmon Concealer line. For warmer weather I use Face Atelier's Ultra Camouflage line.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> My favorites are NARS and Maybelline


These are my fav too!


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> For cool to all weather I use Eve Pearl's Salmon Concealer line. For warmer weather I use Face Atelier's Ultra Camouflage line.


Those are good picks!


----------



## pamelaknight121 (Oct 24, 2021)

There may have some great brand but I liked NYX Professional Makeup HD Photogenic Concealer Wand very much. I saw budget product is not always a wrong decision.


----------



## lasharn (Nov 1, 2021)

pamelaknight121 said:


> There may have some great brand but I liked NYX Professional Makeup HD Photogenic Concealer Wand very much. I saw budget product is not always a wrong decision.


True! Cheaper options does not mean low quality products!


----------



## angelica.brejt (Dec 8, 2021)

I'd choose a concealer that is one shade lighter than my original skin tone


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 26, 2022)

My new go-to concealer shades...


----------

